# Shrimp Cryptocoryne & Anubias



## Graham01 (10 Jan 2014)

I was wondering on everyone's thoughts & experiences in keeping shrimp with Cryptocoryne & Anubias as there is a lot of conflicting reports to be found on there ability to release deadly toxins into the water column which can apparently wipe out shrimp


----------



## 1stgolf (11 Jan 2014)

ive kept rcs with crypts with no problem in the past


----------



## Alastair (11 Jan 2014)

It's just Chinese whispers.  Someone mentions it then someone else does and so on until everyone's thinking it. Ive cut anubias down before now with no negative effect whatsoever on shrimp and I believe soneone blended up anubias and chucked it in a tank to see what would happen to the shrimp if anything and nothing did


----------



## nduli (11 Jan 2014)

Agreed. Complete falsehood. Both tanks have both in with no issues.


----------



## MirandaB (11 Jan 2014)

Certainly no problems here and I do have a lot of crypts in with my shrimp


----------



## Graham01 (11 Jan 2014)

Certainly my experience as well as have always had anubias java ferns & crypts in with shrimp & never had a death from poisoning just interested to see where it all started from


----------



## Mortis (11 Jan 2014)

Nope, no problems with either plant. Ive even cut an Anubias rhizome in the tank a couple of times without any ill effects


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (11 Jan 2014)

I asked this question a while back,answer was the same.All anyone has to do is look at Paolo's(London Dragon) shrimp tank journal -thriving Sakura tank full of Anubias.Cheers Mark.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (11 Jan 2014)

Sorry guys it was Paolo's 12L opti white nano's journal!


----------



## 1stgolf (15 Jan 2014)

Glad you got the answer you was looking for.


----------

